# Acton Lake Bait Shop



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I am heading to Acton for the first time tomorrow and was wondering where the nearest bait shop is located. I will be heading up 275 to get there. Also how are they (any species) biting there right now.

Thanks!


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Cordon.

Bait shops: 
Colony bait (gas station) is further on out on Route 27 (west of Oxford) on the right. It usually opens close to 7:30. I do know its in the same building as the Oxford Diner, so look for that if you need to.

Just past the Colony bait is a Wallmart, turn right as soon as you pass it - it will take you to the lakes marina area, and also to the Acton Lake bait shop if you wish to try there. It should open around 8 am. 

Cordon, I believe your bank fishing, if so try the Sugar Camp, I've caught more Crappie there than I ever have from my boat, when they are hitting at the Sugar Camp - it's as good as it gets for Acton Lake! 

Ask directions to the Sugar camp!


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Correct me if im wrong but the Marina is not open thru the week until after memorial day. Weekend however it has normal hrs.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

The marina bait shop opens at 7:30 on the weekends, unfortunatley for us we were there at 6:45 so we had time to kill before we hit the water. Did manage a mixed bag yesterday caught a few largemouth throwing cranks up the shoreline near the beach nothing big though 1.5 lb tops. Anchored down for a bit and crappie fished didn't catch a bunch but all the ones we did catch were 9+ they were anywhere from 12 fow to up on the shore no real rhyme or reason to them. The biggest fish of the day were when we were trolling back to the ramp and threw a couple wally divers and frenzys out the back and caught 2 18-20 inch saugeyes. On a side note the shad must of been spawning because the banks were absolutley COVERED with thousands of jumping and boiling shad.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't know about shad but the carp were spawning last weekend so crappie spawn should be soon!


----------

